# Check engine oil soon notice



## sjtw119 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi all, i tried to search to see if anyone else had mentioned this and i didnt notice a thread, so apologies if i missed it.

I have 2012 1.4 lt turbo and the check engine oil soon notice up, im going to do the oil drain and refill and filter swap myself, but i noticed i dont have the menu option to reset the notice and the three presses on the gas pedal in 5 seconds doesnt work either, can anyone advise how to reset the notice


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Should be in your owner’s manual.

How to Reset the Engine Oil Life System

Reset the system whenever the
engine oil is changed so that the
system can calculate the next
engine oil change. To reset the
system:

Engine must be OFF

1. Using the DIC MENU button and thumb wheel (end of turn signal stalk)
scroll until you reach REMAINING OIL LIFE on the DIC 


2. Press the SET button to reset
the oil life at 100%. When
prompted, use the thumb wheel to highlight YES or NO. Press
the SET/CLEAR button to confirm.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Yep, Rivergoer is right, just use the reset button.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Just to clarify, the engine is not to be running but the key is to be in the on position to reset the oil life monitor.

The manual says engine off but fails to mention key on.

Rob


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I was going to say that manual should be rewritten to clarify as most people would probably be dumb founded. 

Key on/engine off


----------



## sjtw119 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rivergoer said:


> Should be in your owner’s manual.
> 
> How to Reset the Engine Oil Life System
> 
> ...


To clarify as mentioned in my OP i dont have the menu option so that wont work


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Key on, engine off, foot on the brake pedal...Bring up the oil life percentage display.....Push and hold the button on the end of the turn signal switch.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OP is in Isreal - his Cruze may be different from the North American model.


----------



## sjtw119 (Mar 3, 2019)

obermd said:


> OP is in Isreal - his Cruze may be different from the North American model.



my 1.4lt was builtin the us though, so do i just need to hold the break pedal when shifting menus?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Check in this service manual: European Cruze Manual


----------



## sjtw119 (Mar 3, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Check in this service manual: European Cruze Manual


It says in the manual to check with a scan tool, do you know which tool i need or will any 15$ tool off ebay do the job?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well,

I would recommend spending more than $15 if you can afford it and get a scan tool that also reads body codes and not just emission codes. It will be money well spent in the long run.

I am not able to go look at the two that I have, but I bought the first one for a low price thinking I got a deal and all I could scan for was Check Engine Lights. The OBD-II port can give so much more information with the right scanner. This link is for an example only, I did not use this one or research it. Spend a bit of time and look through the other offerings until you are satisfied.

Scan Tool


----------



## sjtw119 (Mar 3, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Well,
> 
> I would recommend spending more than $15 if you can afford it and get a scan tool that also reads body codes and not just emission codes. It will be money well spent in the long run.
> 
> ...



Ok but if aynyone call tell mea specific tool that is reasonable for money and will enable me to shut off this specific code then let me know please.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you look at the example?


----------



## sjtw119 (Mar 3, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Did you look at the example?


Yes but to be honest with these tools im not sure what I am looking at, i would really appreciate if someone who has been in this situation with a cruze knows a specific tool that does this without breaking the bank, tbh im concerned ill end up wasting time and money picking the wrong one :signlol:


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Do you have the rectangle button on turn signal stalk, and round button on the end of the stalk? Like this....(your actual words may be different)








Then you you use those controls to reset the oil life using my previous instructions.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sjtw119 said:


> Yes but to be honest with these tools im not sure what I am looking at, i would really appreciate if someone who has been in this situation with a cruze knows a specific tool that does this without breaking the bank, tbh im concerned ill end up wasting time and money picking the wrong one :signlol:


Can you post a picture of your turn signal stalk like Maven did above so we can see it. I will try and look at my code readers later today, but another alternative is the Scan Gauge II.


----------



## sjtw119 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Do you have the rectangle button on turn signal stalk, and round button on the end of the stalk? Like this....(your actual words may be different)
> View attachment 269803
> 
> 
> Then you you use those controls to reset the oil life using my previous instructions.





Blasirl said:


> Can you post a picture of your turn signal stalk like Maven did above so we can see it. I will try and look at my code readers later today, but another alternative is the Scan Gauge II.


Yes I have the same turning stick as pictured, with the multifunction computer but the pages in the vehicle information (batt voltage, tyre pressure etc) doesnt have a page for oil life remaining in order for me to reset the meter.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just to be clear - a code reader will not reset your engine oil life monitor.

The reader I use is the Vgate MaxiScan ECU-PRO but that still does not mean it is the one for you. You need to read the manufacturer's liturature to ensure it covers your vehicle.

And on that note...

We want to help you fix your Cruze as quickly as possible. To do that, we need some basic information, such as:

1. Year, trim level, and transmission.
2. Miles on the car!!! 
3. Check engine light, airbag, or other warning light on or "Service [insert system here]" message showing? Has somebody told you the code if the check engine light is on?
4. Approximate location of the issue.
5. As detailed a description of the problem as you can give. Something like "My 2012 Cruze Eco manual transmission with 50k miles on it is making a grinding noise from around the brake pedal at 12 mph every time I start the car, and doesn't do it again until I start the car again" is enough to let us get started. (Hint: I described the ABS self-check, and that check is normal for every Cruze on startup)
6. Country! Your warranty and repair options might be different in other countries than here in the United States or Canada.
7. (as needed): Left-hand drive or right-hand drive? If your car is right-hand drive, that's nice to know since a lot of us on this board have little experience with RHD cars. 

Lastly, please be patient and polite! All the folks on this board are doing this in their spare time for free, so we might not be able to reply immediately.


----------

